# Huge



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...s-nearly-30-pounds-heavier-than-world-record/

Mans got ball of steel


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

172# cobia is Legendary


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a beast! I'da kissed my gun goodbye before I pulled the trigger on that thing.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

what a monster cobia! actually looks bigger, to me, in the top pic. ROGER on the kiss and a wish before firing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeezzzzzummmmmmmm.............I would love ta hook 1 a quarter that size!!!!


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*Wow*

I would spear that solo.... from the bow of a whaling ship.

:notworthy:


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

its a shame that his friend helped him so he cannot qualify for the world record


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Omg!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Make them gamefish status, No sale, No spearing. Hook & Line only.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Make them gamefish status, No sale, No spearing. Hook & Line only.


I disagreed with this in another thread and I will disagree with it here. The "cobia parade" does more damage than spearfishing ever will. 
Make them a "no sale status" sure.
Arguing that the fish will swim right up to a spearfisherman makes no sense, because they will swim right up to a boat also. One need only pitch over something frilly, shiny, or eel like with a hook on it.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

a true "monster" cobe for sure.
thanks for sharing & makes one ponder if others that size are in those waters, or even here too?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a huge cobe


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Make them gamefish status, No sale, No spearing. Hook & Line only.


No. Ban all scuba spearfishing to 120ft+. And open billfish up to spearing! Also a lottery on Jew fish.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

P.s. I'm joking about the scuba ban y'all boys can have at it!


----------

